# Indian drone development, procurement , news and updates .



## PARIKRAMA

*Indian drone development, procurement , news and updates .*

This will help collate all information on Rustom 1 and 2, Nishant, Guardian, Predator, Avenger, Herons, etc etc.. All indian programs and abroad purchases under this. Also will include all Aura UCAV program as well.


No Separate Thread on this topic. Pls collate and post in this thread only.

@waz @WAJsal @Oscar 
Request you to sticky this thread


@Abingdonboy @anant_s @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil @Vergennes @randomradio @Ankit Kumar 002 @MilSpec @Koovie @Echo_419 @Dash @hellfire @ito @SR-91 @AMCA @DesiGuy1403 @ranjeet @hellfire @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Joe Shearer @Tshering22 @Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact @Soumitra @SrNair @TejasMk3@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @egodoc222 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @Spectre@litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular@Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina@SvenSvensonov @-xXx- @Perpendicular @proud_indian @Mustang06 @Param @Local_Legend @Ali Zadi @hellfire @egodoc222 @CorporateAffairs @Major Shaitan Singh @jha @SmilingBuddha @#hydra# @danish_vij @[Bregs] @Skillrex @Hephaestus @SR-91 @Techy @litefire @R!CK @zebra7 @dev_moh @DesiGuy1403 @itachii @nik141993 @Marxist @Glorino @noksss @jbgt90 @Skull and Bones @Kraitcorp @Crixus @waz @WAJsal @Oscar @AugenBlick @Star Wars @GuardianRED @arp2041 @Aero https://defence.pk/members/bregs.148509/ @Armani @ashok321 @kahonapyarhai @others

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## PARIKRAMA

Some of the threads in this topic running are


https://defence.pk/threads/us-defence-official-confirms-india-will-acquire-‘guardian-drones’.448737/
https://defence.pk/threads/in-midwa...nformation-from-its-armed-uav-program.447925/
https://defence.pk/threads/us-likely-to-make-sale-of-guardian-drones-to-india-officials.448119/
https://defence.pk/threads/india-looking-to-buy-100-predator-drones-from-the-us.446725/
https://defence.pk/threads/india-ke...rmed-drones-after-entry-into-the-mtcr.446210/
https://defence.pk/threads/india-denies-predator-uav-purchase.446025/
https://defence.pk/threads/manohar-parrikar’s-us-visit-may-clear-logistics-pact-predator-buy.444577/
https://defence.pk/threads/india-has-no-immediate-plans-to-buy-predator-drones-from-us.443991/
https://defence.pk/threads/indian-n...guardian-and-emals-lor-sent-to-us-gov.442052/
https://defence.pk/threads/general-...ackage-to-india-bound-predator-drones.443993/
https://defence.pk/threads/general-atomics-positions-itself-in-flourishing-indian-uav-market.440013/
https://defence.pk/threads/uss-top-...neral-atomics-to-open-office-in-india.439132/
https://defence.pk/threads/india-will-no-longer-require-israel’s-heron-or-us-predator-drones.439210/
https://defence.pk/threads/new-delhi-issues-tri-service-male-uav-requirement.437994/
https://defence.pk/threads/indian-n...r-xp-drones-for-maritime-surveillance.436963/
https://defence.pk/threads/guardian-uav-for-indian-navy.436274/
https://defence.pk/threads/confirmed-india-asks-us-for-predator-c-drones.434322/
https://defence.pk/threads/indian-g...ct-for-indias-first-stealth-ucav-aura.413410/
https://defence.pk/threads/aura-unmanned-combat-aircraft.385659/
https://defence.pk/threads/aura-the-future-of-indian-airforce.310783/
and many more.

Pls collate all the information under one place and use this thread for discussion going forward

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## freeskylord

amazing work

It will be easy for Pakistani counterpart to collect all information and create a pattern based on open media source. 

wonderful work @PARIKRAMA keep it up!!


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*IAF puts all its western sector bases under UAV surveillance*
*As part of the forthcoming Air exercise in WAC (Western Air Command) and to enhance security measures, all Air Force bases in Western Air Command are now under continuous security surveillance by UAVs.*

By: PTI | New Delhi | Published:September 10, 2016 7:13 pm
The Indian Air Force (IAF) has put all it bases in the western sector under UAV surveillance in the run up to an air exercise scheduled later next week. As part of the forthcoming Air exercise in WAC (Western Air Command) and to enhance security measures, all Air Force bases in Western Air Command are now under continuous security surveillance by UAVs, an IAF source said.

Pathankot air base, which came under attack from Pakistan-based terrorists earlier this year, also comes under the Western Air Command. The air exercise, which comes in the aftermath of the Pathankot terror attack, is scheduled to be held in Haldwara in Punjab next week.

During the exercise full strength of a base is on operational deployment and the security pickets and patrols are enhanced and strengthened. The WAC also rates its performance and compares it with reports by independent bodies like DASI and AEB.

The AF operations are highly centralised. The command monitored very closely its own plans unfolding without major glitches. “With the passage of time, change of equipment and Manning state, fresh realignments must work in sync. We also rate our performance and compare with reports by independent bodies like DASI and AEB,” the source said.

“Since all bases have gone through special security audits post Pathankot terror attack and actioned upon the issues flagged therein, the surveillance would be a good feedback mechanism also,” source added. The exercise also allows commander to cross check actual redeployment of assets and personnel on ground, the sources said.
http://indianexpress.com/article/in...orce-western-sector-uav-surveillance-3024326/

+++







I guess Herons will be deployed for continuous surveillance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DavidSling

Since India run alot of Israeli drones, I guess this thread will be of use here
https://defence.pk/threads/israeli-drones.413048/

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## R!CK

And we finally have a dedicated thread for UAVs! Many thanks @PARIKRAMA and Mods.

Good Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## newindiandefence

Is India want guardian or buying only because us not giving avenger?
2 billion for unarmed uav , very expensive
3. Haron tp is good if we are not getting armed ucav avenger or predator B guardian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

*Indian Navy and Unmanned Aerial Systems (UAS)*


For the Indian navy, unmanned aerial systems evoke interest primarily in the context of near-sea operations. Since high-performing drones can remain on station for extended periods and provide crucial data in real time, unmanned systems are perceived as a definite asset. 
Since 2009, the navy has established three UAV squadrons in Kochi (Kerala), Porbander (Gujarat) and Ramanathapuram (Tamil Nadu) that operate Heron and the Searcher MK II vehicles for coastal surveillance.
Plans are also in place to induct at least two more squadrons of UAVs to be controlled from ships to increase the range of surveillance. 
In March 2015, the Indian Navy (IN) invited bids for 'Ship-Borne Unmanned Aerial Vehicles' (UAV) that can augment various patrolling and search-related tactics on its vessels. 
The Request for Information (RFI), issued by the Directorate of Naval Air Staff (DNAS) stated a need for 50 Shipborne UAS for Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) and monitoring of Sea Lines of Communication (SLOC), as 8 well as EEZ safety, anti-piracy and anti-terrorism patrols. 
Ship-launched UAVs are useful because they enhance the ship's communication with other friendly vessels, aircraft and satellites by relaying signalsespecially from the IN's dedicated naval satellite (Rukmani).
The more significant dimension of the wider road-map for UAV capability creation is the navy's plans to induct strategic unmanned systems. 
Its proposal in 2010 for the acquisition of a fleet of high-altitude long-endurance (HALE) maritime UAVs resulted in an offer from the US government for Northrop Grumman to conduct preliminary discussions with Indian officials for the sale of the modified Global Hawk developed under the US Navy's Broad Area Maritime Surveillance (BAMS) program. The US considered it a reasonable proposition because the Indian navy was the first export customer of the Boeing P-8. Unfortunately, discussions did not proceed beyond the preliminary stage.
A year earlier, the Indian navy had proffered a case for the acquisition of rotary-wing tactical UAS. The requirement was floated following slow movement on an existing naval rotary UAV (NRUAV) program based on the Chetak/ Alouette-III helicopter. The program had run into several hurdles with its autopilot and other systems, delaying it indefinitely and compelling the navy to unlink it from its immediate requirement. Again, three firmsthe Northrop Grumman's (MQ-8 Firescout), the SAAB (Skeldar) and EADS (Cassidian Tanan 300)placed bids, only to find the matter stalled at the bidding stage.









The failure to acquire high-end drones, however, has not dampened India's enthusiasm for autonomous and combat platforms. Rising tensions in the Asia- Pacific, followed by an increased deployment of surveillance platforms in the regional littorals, have spurred the Indian navy to acquire unmanned platforms.
Beijing's positioning of the high-tech Harbin BZK-005 drone on Woody Island has reinforced an existing impression in New Delhi that China's maritime operations in Asia are meant to dominate the Asian littorals. 
Fearing an expansion of China's naval presence in the Indian Ocean, New Delhi has sought to improve its surveillance capabilities in the IOR by inducting long-range maritime aircraft (P 8-Is) and seeking the transfer of the multi-mission 'Predator' platforms from the US. 
The jet-powered Predator Avenger will not be the first foreign unmanned combat aerial vehicles (UCAVs) to be transferred to India. 
Israel is in the process of producing a batch of 10 Heron TP armed drones for the Indian Air Force, capable of carrying 2,000 kg of weapons payload and air-to-ground precision missiles. 
As mentioned earlier, India already operates unarmed Heron-1 aircraft for surveillance and reconnaissance missions and a fleet of Harpy drones - a selfdestruct aircraft carrying a high-explosive warhead and primarily used for taking out enemy radar stations. 
The Predator, however, is likely to have greater operational utility than the Heron armed drones. 
Based on the MQ-9 Reaper drone, the Predator's bigger fuselage enables larger payloads and more fuel, allowing for extended missions. With jet-powered engines and a 2,000-pound Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM), these UCAVs will be able to carry out high- speed and long-endurance surveillance, and undertake massive strike missions











Another driver of Indian efforts to weaponise its drone fleet is Pakistan's acquisition of armed unmanned aerial vehicles (UCAV). In May 2015, Pakistan test-fired a laser guided missile from its Burraq dronedeveloped with Chinese assistance - setting off alarm-bells in New Delhi, and an accelerated effort to develop a counter weapon. 
The initial momentum resulted in the setting up of a high accuracy satellite-based augmentation system (SBAS) and a dedicated military communication satellite, but a fully operational UCAV continues to elude the Indian armed forces. 
The Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) has begun work on weaponising the indigenously developed Rustom-I Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) UAV by integrating a locally developed anti-tank missile called the HELINA, but the project still seems many years away from completion.
Despite the slow movement on UCAV projects, however, there is some cause for cheer. India has placed in orbit the GSAT-7, a dedicated military communication satellite, meeting a key requirement for operating armed drones.
The Indian Navy has also enabled a networked program for missile firing exercises from its ships and aircrafts, with the GSAT-7's Ku band transmissions enabling critical Indian UAV operations. 
At a policy level, New Delhi is said to be working on a blueprint to procure more than 5,000 UAVs over the next 10 years.
Reports suggest the Ministry of Defence has cleared Project Ghatak to build on the autonomous unmanned research aircraft (AURA) programme to develop a futuristic "Indian Unmanned Strike Air Vehicle". Notwithstanding the inevitable delays and cost overruns, therefore, there is much enthusiasm for autonomous platforms.
*CHALLENGES AHEAD*

Without discounting India's many achievements in developing remote sensing technologies, the path to a comprehensive autonomous capability is likely to be a hard one. 
With unmanned aerial vehicles, New Delhi's biggest impediment is the lack of critical technologies that will help integrate multiple sensors with combat capability. 
The most rudimentary among absent expertise is a collision avoidance system (CAS) that has confined aerial unmanned operations to the military airspace. 
Also, full-spectrum armed drone operations require a larger constellation of military communication satellites. 
Fewer satellites and insufficient communication bandwidth has meant that the armed forces have had to rely on short distance VHF links, limiting basing options for armed drones. 
In the future, there is likely to be a data surge from unmanned platforms to command centers that will drive higher bandwidth requirements. 
India must brace for a significant rise in UAV usage for intelligence gathering missions drone, it has encountered challenges in the form of inefficient design, as well as the cancellation of export licenses by the US State Department of the American origin actuators. The indigenous replacements for those actuators have been lacking in quality. 
Now that India has joined the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) it is expected that there would be better flow of dual-use items that go into UAV development.

Extracts from - Unmanned and Autonomous Vehicles and Future Maritime Operations in Littoral Asia by ORF, July 2016 

At present India is negotiating for 22 Predator B Guardian. This extract seems apt for this sticky. 

@MilSpec @Abingdonboy @anant_s @hellfire @Vergennes @Ankit Kumar 002 @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Spectre @Armani @R!CK @GuardianRED @[Bregs] @zebra7

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## GuardianRED

PARIKRAMA said:


> *Indian Navy and Unmanned Aerial Systems (UAS)*
> 
> 
> For the Indian navy, unmanned aerial systems evoke interest primarily in the context of near-sea operations. Since high-performing drones can remain on station for extended periods and provide crucial data in real time, unmanned systems are perceived as a definite asset.
> Since 2009, the navy has established three UAV squadrons in Kochi (Kerala), Porbander (Gujarat) and Ramanathapuram (Tamil Nadu) that operate Heron and the Searcher MK II vehicles for coastal surveillance.
> Plans are also in place to induct at least two more squadrons of UAVs to be controlled from ships to increase the range of surveillance.
> In March 2015, the Indian Navy (IN) invited bids for 'Ship-Borne Unmanned Aerial Vehicles' (UAV) that can augment various patrolling and search-related tactics on its vessels.
> The Request for Information (RFI), issued by the Directorate of Naval Air Staff (DNAS) stated a need for 50 Shipborne UAS for Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) and monitoring of Sea Lines of Communication (SLOC), as 8 well as EEZ safety, anti-piracy and anti-terrorism patrols.
> Ship-launched UAVs are useful because they enhance the ship's communication with other friendly vessels, aircraft and satellites by relaying signalsespecially from the IN's dedicated naval satellite (Rukmani).
> The more significant dimension of the wider road-map for UAV capability creation is the navy's plans to induct strategic unmanned systems.
> Its proposal in 2010 for the acquisition of a fleet of high-altitude long-endurance (HALE) maritime UAVs resulted in an offer from the US government for Northrop Grumman to conduct preliminary discussions with Indian officials for the sale of the modified Global Hawk developed under the US Navy's Broad Area Maritime Surveillance (BAMS) program. The US considered it a reasonable proposition because the Indian navy was the first export customer of the Boeing P-8. Unfortunately, discussions did not proceed beyond the preliminary stage.
> A year earlier, the Indian navy had proffered a case for the acquisition of rotary-wing tactical UAS. The requirement was floated following slow movement on an existing naval rotary UAV (NRUAV) program based on the Chetak/ Alouette-III helicopter. The program had run into several hurdles with its autopilot and other systems, delaying it indefinitely and compelling the navy to unlink it from its immediate requirement. Again, three firmsthe Northrop Grumman's (MQ-8 Firescout), the SAAB (Skeldar) and EADS (Cassidian Tanan 300)placed bids, only to find the matter stalled at the bidding stage.
> 
> View attachment 333574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The failure to acquire high-end drones, however, has not dampened India's enthusiasm for autonomous and combat platforms. Rising tensions in the Asia- Pacific, followed by an increased deployment of surveillance platforms in the regional littorals, have spurred the Indian navy to acquire unmanned platforms.
> Beijing's positioning of the high-tech Harbin BZK-005 drone on Woody Island has reinforced an existing impression in New Delhi that China's maritime operations in Asia are meant to dominate the Asian littorals.
> Fearing an expansion of China's naval presence in the Indian Ocean, New Delhi has sought to improve its surveillance capabilities in the IOR by inducting long-range maritime aircraft (P 8-Is) and seeking the transfer of the multi-mission 'Predator' platforms from the US.
> The jet-powered Predator Avenger will not be the first foreign unmanned combat aerial vehicles (UCAVs) to be transferred to India.
> Israel is in the process of producing a batch of 10 Heron TP armed drones for the Indian Air Force, capable of carrying 2,000 kg of weapons payload and air-to-ground precision missiles.
> As mentioned earlier, India already operates unarmed Heron-1 aircraft for surveillance and reconnaissance missions and a fleet of Harpy drones - a selfdestruct aircraft carrying a high-explosive warhead and primarily used for taking out enemy radar stations.
> The Predator, however, is likely to have greater operational utility than the Heron armed drones.
> Based on the MQ-9 Reaper drone, the Predator's bigger fuselage enables larger payloads and more fuel, allowing for extended missions. With jet-powered engines and a 2,000-pound Joint Direct Attack Munition (JDAM), these UCAVs will be able to carry out high- speed and long-endurance surveillance, and undertake massive strike missions
> 
> View attachment 333572
> 
> View attachment 333573
> 
> 
> 
> Another driver of Indian efforts to weaponise its drone fleet is Pakistan's acquisition of armed unmanned aerial vehicles (UCAV). In May 2015, Pakistan test-fired a laser guided missile from its Burraq dronedeveloped with Chinese assistance - setting off alarm-bells in New Delhi, and an accelerated effort to develop a counter weapon.
> The initial momentum resulted in the setting up of a high accuracy satellite-based augmentation system (SBAS) and a dedicated military communication satellite, but a fully operational UCAV continues to elude the Indian armed forces.
> The Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) has begun work on weaponising the indigenously developed Rustom-I Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) UAV by integrating a locally developed anti-tank missile called the HELINA, but the project still seems many years away from completion.
> Despite the slow movement on UCAV projects, however, there is some cause for cheer. India has placed in orbit the GSAT-7, a dedicated military communication satellite, meeting a key requirement for operating armed drones.
> The Indian Navy has also enabled a networked program for missile firing exercises from its ships and aircrafts, with the GSAT-7's Ku band transmissions enabling critical Indian UAV operations.
> At a policy level, New Delhi is said to be working on a blueprint to procure more than 5,000 UAVs over the next 10 years.
> Reports suggest the Ministry of Defence has cleared Project Ghatak to build on the autonomous unmanned research aircraft (AURA) programme to develop a futuristic "Indian Unmanned Strike Air Vehicle". Notwithstanding the inevitable delays and cost overruns, therefore, there is much enthusiasm for autonomous platforms.
> *CHALLENGES AHEAD*
> 
> Without discounting India's many achievements in developing remote sensing technologies, the path to a comprehensive autonomous capability is likely to be a hard one.
> With unmanned aerial vehicles, New Delhi's biggest impediment is the lack of critical technologies that will help integrate multiple sensors with combat capability.
> The most rudimentary among absent expertise is a collision avoidance system (CAS) that has confined aerial unmanned operations to the military airspace.
> Also, full-spectrum armed drone operations require a larger constellation of military communication satellites.
> Fewer satellites and insufficient communication bandwidth has meant that the armed forces have had to rely on short distance VHF links, limiting basing options for armed drones.
> In the future, there is likely to be a data surge from unmanned platforms to command centers that will drive higher bandwidth requirements.
> India must brace for a significant rise in UAV usage for intelligence gathering missions drone, it has encountered challenges in the form of inefficient design, as well as the cancellation of export licenses by the US State Department of the American origin actuators. The indigenous replacements for those actuators have been lacking in quality.
> Now that India has joined the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) it is expected that there would be better flow of dual-use items that go into UAV development.
> 
> Extracts from - Unmanned and Autonomous Vehicles and Future Maritime Operations in Littoral Asia by ORF, July 2016
> 
> At present India is negotiating for 22 Predator B Guardian. This extract seems apt for this sticky.
> 
> @MilSpec @Abingdonboy @anant_s @hellfire @Vergennes @Ankit Kumar 002 @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @Spectre @Armani @R!CK @GuardianRED @[Bregs] @zebra7


Is the issue of CISMOA linked with this? Will the communation Procotocals and systems be of indian origin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

GuardianRED said:


> Is the issue of CISMOA linked with this? Will the communation Procotocals and systems be of indian origin?


No the Guardian drones wont have any issues linked with CISMOA or its variant.

Systems as of now i dont know for sure. Some customized stuff may be there but primarily all systems should be US origin. The reason being its a package
See





https://defence.pk/threads/india-ke...ntry-into-the-mtcr.446210/page-2#post-8620191

I believe such a replacement of the major 5 systems - FGCS, MGCS, GDT, DTs and PPSL will be proprietary work . With just 22 it may be a bit too much to ask for.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## newindiandefence

Will it be ER model ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARIKRAMA

newindiandefence said:


> Will it be ER model ?


Possibly yes.
The base model does 27 hours and with additional tanks as payload does 34 hours.
ER is expected bcz it does 42 hours easily.

IN basic requirement is endurance of 40 hours so ER model only fits that criteria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R!CK

*Maritime Predator B - Guardian*






Designated MQ-9 Reaper® by its U.S. Air Force and Royal Air Force customers, the turboprop-powered, multi-mission Predator® B Remotely Piloted Aircraft (RPA) was developed with GA-ASI funding and provides significantly greater capabilities than Predator. First flown in 2001, Predator B is a highly sophisticated development built on the experience gained with the company's battle-proven Predator RPA and is a major evolutionary leap forward in overall performance and reliability.

Featuring unmatched operational flexibility, Predator B has an endurance of over 27 hours, speeds of 240 KTAS, can operate up to 50,000 feet, and has a 3,850 pound (1746 kilogram) payload capacity that includes 3,000 pounds (1361 kilograms) of external stores. Twice as fast as Predator, the aircraft carries 500% more payload and has nine times the horsepower. It provides a long-endurance, persistent surveillance/strike capability for the war fighter.

An extremely reliable aircraft, Predator B is equipped with a fault-tolerant flight control system and triple redundant avionics system architecture. It is engineered to meet and exceed manned aircraft reliability standards.

Predator B is powered by the flight-certified and proven Honeywell TPE331-10 turboprop engine, integrated with Digital Electronic Engine Control (DEEC), which significantly improves engine performance and fuel efficiency, particularly at low altitudes.

The aircraft is highly modular and is configured easily with a variety of payloads to meet mission requirements. Predator B is capable of carrying multiple mission payloads to include: Electro-optical/Infrared (EO/IR), Lynx® Multi-mode Radar, multi-mode maritime surveillance radar, Electronic Support Measures (ESM), laser designators, and various weapons packages.

Predator B continues to improve and evolve, making it more relevant for its customers' emerging needs. A new variant, Predator B ER, has been designed with field-retrofittable capabilities such as wing-borne fuel pods and a new reinforced landing gear that extends the aircraft's already impressive endurance from 27 hours to 34 hours while further increasing its operational flexibility. In 2016, the aircraft will evolve again when its wingspan will grow from 66 feet to 79 feet to hold the fuel that was previously stored in the fuel pods. This configuration will deliver 42 hours of endurance.

This aircraft has been acquired by the U.S. Air Force, U.S. Department of Homeland Security, NASA, the Royal Air Force, the Italian Air Force, the French Air Force, the Spanish Air Force, and soon others.

*Characteristics:*


_Wing Span: 66 ft (20m)_
_Length: 36 ft (11m)_
_Powerplant: Honeywell TPE331-10 Max_
_Gross Takeoff Weight: 10,500 lb (4763 kg)_
_Fuel Capacity: 3,900 lb (1769 kg)_
_Payload Capacity: 850 lb int. (386 kg) / 3,000 lb ext. (1361 kg)_
_Payloads:_
_MTS-B EO/IR 
Raytheon SeaVue multi-mode maritime radar 
Inmarsat (SATCOM) 
Automated Identification System (AIS) 
SIGINT/ESM system 
Dual-ARC-210 radios 
Dual-Wulfsberg radios 
Traffic Collision Avoidance System (TCAS)_​
_Power: 11.0 kVA (redundant)_
*Performance:*

_Max Altitude 50,000 ft 
Max Endurance 27 hr 
Max Airspeed 240 KTAS _​*





Features:*

_Triple-redundant flight control system_
_Redundant flight control surfaces_
_Remotely piloted or fully autonomous_
_MIL-STD-1760 stores management system_
_7 external stations for carriage of payloads_
_C-Band line-of-sight data link control_
_Ku-Band Beyond Line-of-Sight (BLOS)/SATCOM data link control_
_Over 90% system operational availability_
_C-130 transportable (or self-deploys)_





_Source: http://www.ga-asi.com/predator-b_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## R!CK

*Predator C Avenger*






As with Predator® B, Predator C Avenger® was developed through the foresight and funding of GA-ASI. Its unique design, reduced signature, and speed increases its survivability in higher threat environments and provides potential customers with an expanded quick-response armed reconnaissance capability. The first flight of Predator C occurred in April 2009. The aircraft is currently in an expanded flight test program.

The high-speed, multi-mission Avenger is a long-endurance, medium-to-high-altitude Remotely Piloted Aircraft (RPA) system that can perform wide-area surveillance, time-sensitive strike missions over land or sea, and a host of other challenging military missions. The aircraft has much higher operational and transit speeds than current Predator-series aircraft, resulting in quick response and rapid repositioning for improved mission flexibility and survivability.

Avenger is a highly advanced, next-generation RPA. The jet-powered aircraft is equipped with a Pratt and Whitney PW545B turbofan engine capable of producing 4,800 pounds installed thrust. The engine is designed for greater fuel economy and features class-leading fuel consumption components. Avenger can operate at speeds up to 400 KTAS, a maximum altitude of 50,000 feet, and 18 hours endurance. Its significant payload capacity enables it to carry multiple sensors, while its internal weapons bay can house 3,500 pounds of precision munitions.

The next-generation Avenger employs the same materials and avionics as Predator B and is likewise controlled from and fully interoperable with GA-ASI Ground Control Stations (GCS) used for operating Predator-series aircraft. Avenger's low cost and advanced capabilities make it the optimum choice for employment in "swarm" tactics where affordable quantities count in a successful outcome.

In 2016, an extended range variant of Avenger will be available which will feature a 76-foot wingspan and increased fuel capacity that will increase the aircraft's endurance to 20 hours. 






*
Characteristics:*


_Wing Span: 66 ft (20m) _
_Length: 44 ft (13m) _
_Powerplant: Pratt & Whitney PW545B turbofan _
_Max Gross Takeoff Weight: 18,200 lb (8255 kg) _
_Fuel Capacity: 7,900 lb (3583 kg) _
_Payload Capacity: 3,500 lb int. (1588 kg) 6,500 lb Total (2948 kg) _
_Weapons: _
_




_
_Hellfire missiles 
GBU-12/49, GBU-31 
GBU-32, GBU-38 JDAM 
GBU-39, GBU-16/48 _​
_Payloads: _
_EO/IR 
Lynx Multi-mode Radar 
SIGINT/ESM System 
Communications relay _​
_Power: 20 kW (redundant)_
*Performance:
*
_Max Altitude: 50,000 ft
Max Endurance: 18 hr
Max Airspeed: 400 KTAS _​*








Features:*

_Jet performance and reliability_
_Reduced detection features_
_Internal stores carriage_
_Multiple payload capacity_
_Retractable Electo-optic/Infrared (EO/IR) gimbal_
_Triple-redundant avionics_
_Dual-redundant flight controls_
_Six external hard points_
_Compatible with all GA-ASI GCS_
_C-5/C-17 transportable (or self-deploy)_






_Source: http://www.ga-asi.com/predator-c-avenger_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hellfire

@PARIKRAMA 

Excellents posts by you. Thanks @R!CK for the posts on Predator series.

The likelihood of the same being based at INHS Baaz is quite high as the range gives us continuous "eyes" over the Malaccas. 

It is also the reason wherein I had quoted 42 the figure on the other thread for ACs.(+3 to 45 to cater for FGFA off shelf?)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newindiandefence

Have some one information about specification of rustum 2 and aura ?
I read somewhere it's range is only 100 km.

Rustum 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R!CK

newindiandefence said:


> Have some one information about specification of rustum 2 and aura ?
> I read somewhere it's range is only 100 km.
> 
> Rustum 2



*Rustom 1*







*Rustom 2*






*DRDO AURA
*
Specs for AURA is still decided, so too early to comment on it. So far only information we have is that it will be powered by a Kaveri derivative as as per our DM.

_"Aero engine developed by DRDO has not achieved the required thrust to power Light Combat Aircraft (LCA). Therefore, it has been decided to use Kaveri derivative engine ("dry" engine) for powering Indian Unmanned Combat Aircraft," Parrikar said. 

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...-unmanned-combat-aircraft-115073001331_1.html




















_
P.S: I'll work on a separate for Rustom 1/2 which includes more data when I get time. As for AURA, design is still not frozen and specs are still being finalized. So only fanboy specs could be available, which is pointless.

_Good Day!_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## R!CK

*MQ-4C Triton*






Northrop Grumman’s MQ-4C Triton unmanned aircraft system (UAS) provides real-time intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) over vast ocean and coastal regions.

Based on the proven Global Hawk UAS, Triton’s autonomous operations are supported by land-based command and control mission planners and sensor operators. Triton will be equipped with a unique and robust mission sensor suite that provides 360-degree coverage on all sensors, providing unprecedented maritime domain awareness for the U.S. Navy.

Triton also incorporates a reinforced airframe, for increased internal payload, and wing for hail, bird strike, and gust load protection, along with de-icing and lightning protection systems. These features allow the aircraft to descend and ascend through harsh maritime weather environments to gain a closer view of ships and other targets at sea when needed.

Built for the U.S. Navy, Triton will support a wide range of missions including maritime ISR patrol, signals intelligence, search and rescue and communications relay. The aircraft can fly over 24 hours at a time, at altitudes higher than 10 miles, with an operational range of 8,200 nautical miles.

The US Navy’s program of record calls for 68 aircraft to be fielded.

Supporting missions up to 24 hours, the high-altitude UAS is equipped with a sensor suite that provides a 360-degree view of its surroundings at a radius of over 2,000 nautical miles. Triton builds on elements of the Global Hawk UAS while incorporating reinforcements to the airframe and wing, along with de-icing and lightning protection systems. These capabilities allow the aircraft to descend through cloud layers to gain a closer view of ships and other targets at sea when needed. The current sensor suite allows ships to be tracked over time by gathering information on their speed, location and classification. Built to support the U.S. Navy’s Broad Area Maritime Surveillance (BAMS) program, Triton will support a wide range of intelligence-gathering and reconnaissance missions, maritime patrol and search and rescue.

_



_
_*Characteristics:*_

_Wingspan : 130.9 ft (39.9 m) _
_Length : 47.6 ft (14.5 m) _
_Height : 15.4 ft (4.6 m) _
_Gross Take-off Weight : 32,250 lbs (14,628 kg) _
_Max. Internal Payload : 3,200 lbs (1,452 kg) _
_Max. External Payload : 2,400 lbs (1,089 kg) _
_




_

_
Payloads:
_
_Multi-Function Active Sensor Active Electronically Steered Array (MFAS AESA) radar
– 2D AESA – Maritime and air-to-ground modes 
– Long-range detection and classification of targets 

MTS-B multi-spectral targeting system 
– Electro-optical/infrared 
– Auto-target tracking 
– High resolution at multiple field-of-views 
– Full motion video 

AN/ZLQ-1 Electronic Support Measures 
– All digital 
– Specific Emitter Identification 

Automatic Identification System
– Provides information received from VHF broadcasts on maritime vessel movements_​




​_*Performance:*
_
_Self Deploy : 8,200 nm (15,186 km) 
Max Altitude: 56,500 ft (17.22 km) 
Max Endurance: 24 hrs
Max Airspeed: 331 knots True Air Speed (TAS) _​
_*




Features:*_

_Provides persistent maritime ISR at a mission radius of 2,000 nm; 24 hours/7 days per week with 80% Effective Time on Station (ETOS)_
_Land-based air vehicle and sensor command and control_
_Afloat Level II payload sensor data via line-of-sight_
_Dual redundant flight controls and surfaces_
_51,000-hour airframe life_
_Due regard radar for safe separation_
_Anti/de-ice, bird strike, and lightning protection_
_Communications bandwidth management_
_Commercial off-the-shelf open architecture mission control system_
_Net-ready interoperability solution_
_




Source: http://www.northropgrumman.com/Capabilities/Triton/Pages/default.aspx

Good Day!

_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## wiseone2

how does Indian made drones communicate with ground controllers ??


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

@R!CK @PARIKRAMA

I am assuming that Indian Navy is aiming for 24/7 surveillance of both eastern and western waters around India. And P8i along with MQ4C , supported by Naval Reaper/Predator and aircrafts like C295MPA. 

But the lead will surely be from MQ4C. 

My query is , if an operator has 6 Air frames , is the availability enough that he has atleast one airframe in air doing duties for atleast 18 hours a day ? 

Further how venerable is it against say a Type 051C armed with naval S300 which can take on high flying targets at quite a good range. 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxbat Alok

*RUSTOM-2(UCAV)



*
Rustom-2 weighs 1.8 tonnes and will have a capacity payload of 350 kg, a wing span of 21-odd meters and an endurance of above 24 hours. "Rustom UAVs could be deployed for military missions like reconnaissance and surveillance, target acquisition, target designation, communications relay, battle damage assessment and signal intelligence.
Rustom-II will be having Electronic Intelligence, Communication Intelligence, Medium and Long-Range Electro-optic Payloads and Synthetic Aperture Radar that will enable it to see through the clouds




The biggest challenge faced by the scientists is the excess weight of the airframe. The airframe had a weight of about 2,400 kg by 2015 end, which ADE scientists would have to bring down to about 1,700 kg in the final version for accommodating every sensor package.
the entire project of making ten Rustom-2 UAVs and spare vehicles at a cost of around $ 342.25 million would be completed by August 2017








Rustom-2 during taxi trial in 2014




Rustom-2 during aero india-2015

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## migflug

Foxbat Alok said:


> *RUSTOM-2(UCAV)
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Rustom-2 weighs 1.8 tonnes and will have a capacity payload of 350 kg, a wing span of 21-odd meters and an endurance of above 24 hours. "Rustom UAVs could be deployed for military missions like reconnaissance and surveillance, target acquisition, target designation, communications relay, battle damage assessment and signal intelligence.
> Rustom-II will be having Electronic Intelligence, Communication Intelligence, Medium and Long-Range Electro-optic Payloads and Synthetic Aperture Radar that will enable it to see through the clouds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest challenge faced by the scientists is the excess weight of the airframe. The airframe had a weight of about 2,400 kg by 2015 end, which ADE scientists would have to bring down to about 1,700 kg in the final version for accommodating every sensor package.
> the entire project of making ten Rustom-2 UAVs and spare vehicles at a cost of around $ 342.25 million would be completed by August 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustom-2 during taxi trial in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustom-2 during aero india-2015



I don't have great knowledge of aerodynamics buy still the design of rustom 2 doesn't have sleek design.for eg boxy air intake. Would it not increase drag?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R!CK

migflug said:


> I don't have great knowledge of aerodynamics buy still the design of rustom 2 doesn't have sleek design.for eg boxy air intake. Would it not increase drag?



Good observation. It is not exactly boxy, but then it is not too aerodynamic aswell. But the keyword here is 'Speed of Aircraft'. With a max. speed of 225 km/h and cruise speed of 125-175 km/h, these minor factors don't affect aerodynamics significantly. What's more important is the Inlet pressure and other factors which contributes to the velocity and pressure at which air enters the intake, so this could be a trade-off where a bit of aerodynamic inefficiency is desired over a better air intake input.






Disclaimer: Personal thoughts, happy to be proven wrong.

Good Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## R!CK

"The US Navy claims a single Triton 24-hour surveillance mission can cover nearly *7 million square kilometres* of ocean – identifying every vessel in one vast sweep of the ocean."

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-09-04/australia-moves-to-buy-spy-drones/4236544

Due to lack of information in open source, we will have to deduce the information we need by comparing with the Australian plan for their MQ4-C Triton.

*Australian EEZ

EEZ Area (km2)*
_Heard and McDonald Islands 410,722 
*



Christmas Island 463,371 



Cocos Islands 325,021 



Norfolk Island 428,618 
Macquarie Island 471,837 
Mainland Australia, Tasmania and minor islands 6,048,681 *
*Australian Antarctic Territory 2,000,000 (Awaiting approval)*_
*Total 10,148,250 sq. km






Indian EEZ
*

1,641,514 km2
Andaman and Nicobar Islands, 663,629 km2
*Total: 2,305,143 km2*






Considering Australia has an EEZ which is significantly larger than India, the BAMS (Broad Area Maritime Surveillance) requirement for India is also significantly smaller unless we intend to use them on international waters which is less likely except for Anti-Piracy missions. With Australia planning to use a fleet of 7 Tritons, requirement could be anywhere between 3-6 airframes for India (Primarily 3). A single MQ4-C triton can cover the entire indian EEZ in a single mission with its superior endurance. Having atleast 2 units airborne at anytime will however improve the overall situation awareness and ensure a very relevant update of the maritime surveillance data.










The US Navy themselves intend to have atleast 3 Tritons airborne at anytime from their respective Forward Operating Bases within the 5 regions of interest.

Australia Intends to have up-to 3 Tritons on-air while 3 remain mission ready to take over once the first 3 lands. The 7th airframe will undergo maintenance in hangar or serve as attrition replacement.

_Interesting Presentation here : http://slideplayer.com/slide/6079364/

Cost: _Australia will be buying up to seven Tritons and associated equipment for $2.5 Billion.
_
http://www.navaldrones.com/BAMS.html_



Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> @R!CK @PARIKRAMA
> 
> But the lead will surely be from MQ4C.
> 
> My query is , if an operator has 6 Air frames , is the availability enough that he has atleast one airframe in air doing duties for atleast 18 hours a day ?



The following presentation claims 15 flights a month in 2013 which should see a major improvement by now. The Triton now boasts of 80% Effective Time on Station (ETOS). So to answer your question, we should see atleast 1 unit airbrone for a 20+ hour mission on a daily basis if we have a fleet of 3 Tritons.









Ankit Kumar 002 said:


> Further how venerable is it against say a Type 051C armed with naval S300 which can take on high flying targets at quite a good range.
> 
> Thanks.



The Type 051C is armed with the Russian S-300FM air defence missile system. Its engagement range is 5–150 km and altitude envelope is 10 m–27 km against the Tritons max altitude of 17 km. However the Tritons superior radar and high altitude of operation, should make it possible to locate the Type 051C before it is within the missile range.

Good Day all!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## R!CK

wiseone2 said:


> how does Indian made drones communicate with ground controllers ??



Not my domain sorry.

P.S this is how it works for the US Navy.






Good Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PARIKRAMA

ashok321 said:


> Kerry asked to approve sale of Guardian drones to India
> 
> http://www.thestatesman.com/news/wo...ones-to-india/164833.html#fCQVXIwhJMuMrggK.99
> 
> Will be approved promptly.
> Cause its a cobra without fangs.



Please use this sticky for all future discussions @ashok321 on this topic

++
article+

*Kerry asked to approve sale of Guardian drones to India
PTI*
| Washington | *13 September, 2016*





US Secretary of State John Kerry (AFP)

Two top US Senators have asked the US Secretary of State John Kerry to approve with "utmost urgency" India's request to buy unarmed Guardian Remotely Piloted Aircraft System (RPAS) to improve its maritime surveillance capabilities in the Indian Ocean region.

*"Guardian would aid the Indian Navy in meeting a vast spectrum of maritime security and maritime domain awareness challenges, such as maintaining freedom of navigation, maritime search and rescue, protection of commercial activity and disaster response," Senators Mark Warner and John Cornyn wrote in a letter to Kerry.*

Warner from the Democratic Party and Cornyn from the Republican Party are Co-Chairs of the Senate India Caucus the only country-specific caucuses in the US Senate.

The two top Senators wrote the letter to Kerry days after the issue was discussed by Defense Minister Manohar Parrikar with the US Defense Secretary Ashton Carter at the Pentagon on August 30.

It is understood that the Pentagon has extended its full support to the request made by India in this regard.

But a section of the State Department still needs to be convinced on this issue, informed sources said attributing this to a result of the strong Pakistani lobby here having launched a campaign against sale of unarmed Guardian drones to India.

In their letter dated September 2 a copy of which was obtained by PTI today the two Senators reminded the top American diplomat that improving India's maritime domain awareness is a key priority in the Joint Statement released by Carter and Parrikar in April 2016.

Deepening cooperation in the field of maritime security and expanding maritime cooperation was also a key part of US-India Joint Statement issued by the US President Barack Obama and Prime Minister Narendra Modi on January 2015, they said.

"Guardian is the only RPAS system that would fulfill India's maritime security and maritime domain awareness requirements," they said.

"The maritime environment in which the Indian Navy operates is both vast and diverse. Guardian provides persistent 360-degrees wide areas surveillance and is capable of operating at high altitudes, avoiding changing and unpredictable weather patterns over the Indian Ocean and beyond," the Senators wrote.

Cornyn and Warner argued that Guardian would enable increased US-India interoperability and would act as a force multiplier for our own forces in the region. .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxbat Alok

OIS-AT drones







OIS-AT twin tail Wavesight fixed wing UAV. It is launched from a catapult and retrieved using a parachute and airbags.




One of a series of Quadcopter UAVs by OIS




W101 lightweight UAS by OIS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Mini UAV by hal




Two tactical UAVs developed by TATA POWER.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Athen

@PARIKRAMA Sir, Why dont we use drones to monitor siachen?? or even Fighter jets for that matter!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R!CK

Athen said:


> @PARIKRAMA Sir, Why dont we use drones to monitor siachen?? or even Fighter jets for that matter!!



Environment and altitude is not suitable for the same.

Good Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Athen

R!CK said:


> Environment and altitude is not suitable for the same.
> 
> Good Day!


how so? drones and jets can reach excess of 20,000 feet, while peek elevation of siachen is only 18,000 feet!! 
thnx!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Athen said:


> @PARIKRAMA Sir, Why dont we use drones to monitor siachen?? or even Fighter jets for that matter!!




What is the need for using them when we have troops there?



Athen said:


> how so? drones and jets can reach excess of 20,000 feet, while peek elevation of siachen is only 18,000 feet!!
> thnx!




Incorrect. Bana post is almost at 22000 feet.


----------



## Athen

hellfire said:


> What is the need for using them when we have troops there?


for a start.. it can reduce the work load on the troops because they have to patrol vast area at sub-zero temperatures, and can also serve as early warning system.


----------



## Ankit Kumar 002

Its more like at the moment we lack HALE UAVs. Just like LCH. I hope we come up with a high altitude UAV.


----------



## Hellfire

Athen said:


> for a start.. it can reduce the work load on the troops because they have to patrol vast area at sub-zero temperatures, and can also serve as early warning system.




Patrol where? You do understand that we hold the heights and block the passes and have excellent command of the heights and have excellent field of vision of the areas around in addition to the regular air sorties undertaken?


----------



## Athen

hellfire said:


> What is the need for using them when we have troops there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Bana post is almost at 22000 feet.


ok may be not drones, but what about fighter jets? they can go upto 60000 feet


----------



## Hellfire

Athen said:


> ok may be not drones, but what about fighter jets? they can go upto 60000 feet




Are you aware that no aircraft is allowed to fly within 10 kms of either side of border as per agreement? And what do you need a fighter there for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R!CK

Athen said:


> how so? drones and jets can reach excess of 20,000 feet, while peek elevation of siachen is only 18,000 feet!!
> thnx!



The payload capability takes a serious hit as the altitude increases. While it is not impossible for UAV/Fighter aircraft to operate at such heights, the reduction in payload capability and very unpredictable weather experienced in such regions make it more challenging for aircraft. These factors can be overcome by specifically designed aircraft. Like Dhruv and LCH which have better performance at such higher altitudes than most rotor-craft in the world. This doesn't mean they can operate there through out the year and in all weather conditions.

Good Day!


----------



## Athen

hellfire said:


> Patrol where? You do understand that we hold the heights and block the passes and have excellent command of the heights and have excellent field of vision of the areas around in addition to the regular air sorties undertaken?


of course sir, but siachen is freezing death zone,my question is may be we can complement troops with fighter jets or drones and reduce the number of foot soldiers. just a query!


----------



## Hellfire

Athen said:


> of course sir, but siachen is freezing death zone,my question is may be we can complement troops with fighter jets or drones and reduce the number of foot soldiers. just a query!




You can't hold territory with aircraft/UAVs. You need feet on ground .. soldiers to hold territory. I hope that clarifies your query.


----------



## DavidSling

india next Israeli drone




@PARIKRAMA 
add this link to your thread since many of ur drones are IAI's
https://defence.pk/threads/israeli-drones.413048/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Athen

R!CK said:


> The payload capability takes a serious hit as the altitude increases. While it is not impossible for UAV/Fighter aircraft to operate at such heights, the reduction in payload capability and very unpredictable weather experienced in such regions make it more challenging for aircraft. These factors can be overcome by specifically designed aircraft. Like Dhruv and LCH which have better performance at such higher altitudes than most rotor-craft in the world. This doesn't mean they can operate there through out the year and in all weather conditions.
> 
> Good Day!


i don't get it sir, what is service ceiling that fighter jets normally operate?? with a decent payload??



hellfire said:


> You can't hold territory with aircraft/UAVs. You need feet on ground .. soldiers to hold territory. I hope that clarifies your query.


ok, thank you! is it possible to bomb enemy installations during war at that altitude?


----------



## R!CK

Athen said:


> i don't get it sir, what is service ceiling that fighter jets normally operate?? with a decent payload??



It's different for different aircraft. Good thing to be recalled could be, Mirages earning the praise during Kargil conflict and Mi-35s sitting inside hangars during the same period.

Some examples attached:

















@Athen hope these pictures helps you.

P.S: Graphs are only to get a general idea. Please don't consider the data as 100% correct.

Good Day!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Athen said:


> i don't get it sir, what is service ceiling that fighter jets normally operate?? with a decent payload??
> 
> 
> ok, thank you! is it possible to bomb enemy installations during war at that altitude?


First, you need to asked, What is The type of payload will be appropriate, then which aircraft would have to be selected to good 24hr survivance.

Second as the agreement, no aircraft is allowed to fly (fixed wing) , still no one trust each other, each side has a good compliment of MANPADS to light up the sky

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Athen

GuardianRED said:


> First, you need to asked, What is The type of payload will be appropriate, then which aircraft would have to be selected to good 24hr survivance.
> 
> Second as the agreement, no aircraft is allowed to fly (fixed wing) , still no one trust each other, each side has a good compliment of MANPADS to light up the sky


thank you sir! i did not know about the agreement, but we can do it in war times, right? may be MKI with couple of 200lbs bombs.


----------



## Agent_47

Have we actually ordered 10 Heron TP UAVs ? Or was it just approval ?
@Abingdonboy @PARIKRAMA @GuardianRED @DavidSling @500



> Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) is currently producing a batch of 10 Heron TP armed drones for the Indian Air Force. The unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) are capable of carrying 2,000 kgs of weapons payload and can also be armed with air-to-ground precision missiles.
> 
> An Israeli military official confirmed the order by the IAF for 10 armed Heron UAVs at the DefenceExpo 2016 in Goa. The IAF has requested Israel to speed up the manufacturing and delivery of these state-of-the-art UAVs for quick induction into the armed forces.
> 
> The Heron TP Armed Drones are scheduled to be delivered to India before the end of 2016 . The Heron TP is the latest version developed by IAI from the Heron series.



http://www.defencenews.in/article/I...-first-Heron-TP-Armed-Drones-from-Israel-4100
Is this reliable source?


----------



## dani958

*India moves closer to acquiring Heron TP*

17 OCTOBER, 2016

BY: ARIE EGOZI

TEL AVIV


The Indian air force is moving ahead with implementation of a plan to purchase the Israel Aerospace Industries Heron TP unmanned air vehicle, having joined the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) in June.

India is operating the Heron 1 and other smaller Israeli UAVs, but the purchase of a strategic system such as the Heron TP had until recently been put on hold.

Israel is not a member of the regime, which aims to restrict the proliferation of missile technology, but has agreed to export its strategic weapon systems only to member countries.

Last year, India’s _Economic Times_ claimed the government had quietly approved the purchase of 10 armed Heron TP UAVs from Israel. New Delhi has also previously shown interest in the Israeli Arrow surface-to-air anti-ballistic missile system.

By joining the MTCR, India will be able to open negotiations to purchase the Heron TP. While the Arrow interceptor is funded partially by the USA, the Heron TP can be exported.







AirTeamImages

The Heron TP is currently heavily used for classified missions for all the Israeli defence forces branches, and has been selected by the German air force for its surveillance UAV requirement.

The UAV has a 40h endurance, maximum take-off weight of 5,300kg (11,685lb), and carries a typical mission payload of 1,000kg.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/india-mo...he-israeli-heron-tp-uav.456482/#ixzz4NS04osRW



DavidSling said:


> india next Israeli drone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PARIKRAMA
> add this link to your thread since many of ur drones are IAI's
> https://defence.pk/threads/israeli-drones.413048/


not alot of difrent then heron to super heron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

*Heron
Performance*


Endurance: > 40 hr
Range: 350 km 
Range with satellite coverage: Beyond Line of Sight
Altitude: 30,000 ft
*Technical Data*

*Weights*



Maximum take-off weight: 1,250 kg 
Maximum Payload Weight: 250 Kg
*Dimensions*



Overall Length: 8.50 m
Wingspan: 16.60 m

Super Heron

*Performance*


Endurance: Up to 45 hours
Mission radius LOS: 250 km
Mission radius with ADR or GDR: 350 km
Mission radius with SATCOM: > 1,000 km
Altitude ceiling: > 30,000 ft
Loiter speed: 60-80 kTAS
Max speed: >150 kTAS
*Technical Data*

*Weights*


Maximum takeoff weight (MTOW): 1,450 kg
Payload weight: Up to 450 kg.
 *Dimensions*


Wingspan: 17 m
lotz of difference


----------



## Crixus

Never heard Israel using drones for strikes , did they use Heron TP anywhere for strikes ?? If they did which missile they used , Spike or Hell fire ??


----------



## DavidSling

Crixus said:


> Never heard Israel using drones for strikes , did they use Heron TP anywhere for strikes ?? If they did which missile they used , Spike or Hell fire ??


Cause Israel doesn't openly admit of using it for strikes.
However, reports over the years by foreign media clearly shows that Israel is using armed drones.
and if it was me, I'd suspect they're using mini spike and hellfire missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

PARIKRAMA said:


> No the Guardian drones wont have any issues linked with CISMOA or its variant.
> 
> Systems as of now i dont know for sure. Some customized stuff may be there but primarily all systems should be US origin. The reason being its a package
> See
> 
> View attachment 333587
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/india-ke...ntry-into-the-mtcr.446210/page-2#post-8620191
> 
> I believe such a replacement of the major 5 systems - FGCS, MGCS, GDT, DTs and PPSL will be proprietary work . With just 22 it may be a bit too much to ask for.





Nice thread parikrama


----------



## Crixus

You are right the secrecy may be the reason Israel in not making any strike public , but I am sure during presentation to Indian Air force they have shown the capabilities . any ways TP looks promising machine


DavidSling said:


> Cause Israel doesn't openly admit of using it for strikes.
> However, reports over the years by foreign media clearly shows that Israel is using armed drones.
> and if it was me, I'd suspect they're using mini spike and hellfire missiles.


----------



## RepublicOk

Any update on India's quest for the Avenger drone from the US?


----------



## C130

Predator XP should be in the discussion as well, but it's strictly unarmed.

http://www.ga-asi.com/predator-xp


----------



## Crixus

I think we need Armed drone . 


C130 said:


> Predator XP should be in the discussion as well, but it's strictly unarmed.
> 
> http://www.ga-asi.com/predator-xp


----------



## newindiandefence

DavidSling said:


> India finalized deal of 10 armed Heron TP for $ 400million. It will add to already existing fleet of unarmed Herons of Indian air force.[24]
> 
> *Specifications*
> _Data from_ IAI website
> 
> 
> *General characteristics*
> 
> 
> *Crew:* none
> 
> *Capacity:* 2,000 kg (4,400 lb) payload[25]
> *Max takeoff weight:* 4,650 kg (10,250 lb)
> *Length:* 13[13] m (43 ft in)
> 
> *Wingspan:* 26[13] m (86 ft in)
> 
> *Powerplant:* 1 × Pratt & Whitney PT6A-67A, 900 kW (1,200 hp) each
> *Performance*
> 
> 
> *Maximum speed:* 370+ km/h (230+ mph)
> *Range:* 7,400+[25] km (4,600+ miles)
> 
> *Endurance:* 70+[13] hours
> 
> *Service ceiling:* 14,000+[13] m (45,000+ ft)


----------



## Mustang06

What kind of weapons would we need to purchase if we get the Israeli drones?


----------



## Avyator

Crixus said:


> Never heard Israel using drones for strikes , did they use Heron TP anywhere for strikes ?? If they did which missile they used , Spike or Hell fire ??



Did you forget, I think around the time of Operation Pillar of Defense, Israel released a video of when it did a drone strike on a Hamas leader?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Never checked that man ...can you share the link  although , I like the secrecy of Israel tahts why its not easy for any one to get the info from open sources about their weapons


Avyator said:


> Did you forget, I think around the time of Operation Pillar of Defense, Israel released a video of when it did a drone strike on a Hamas leader?


----------



## Avyator

UOTE="RepublicOk, post: 8825590, member: 167844"]Any update on India's quest for the Avenger drone from the US?[/QUOTE]




Crixus said:


> Never checked that man ...can you share the link  although , I like the secrecy of Israel tahts why its not easy for any one to get the info from open sources about their weapons



Type this in youtube: "IDF Pinpoint Strike on Ahmed Jabari, Head of Hamas Military Wing" and click on the 10 second video posted by IDF's official account. I'm not gonna post the link because I'm a new user and not sure whether the video violates community guidelines or not.


----------



## Crixus

Cant see a missile approaching the car seems like bomb was planted in car and its recorded from drone


Avyator said:


> UOTE="RepublicOk, post: 8825590, member: 167844"]Any update on India's quest for the Avenger drone from the US?



Don't think there's any way America sells India armed drones...Idk if it's


Type this in youtube: "IDF Pinpoint Strike on Ahmed Jabari, Head of Hamas Military Wing" and click on the 10 second video posted by IDF's official account. I'm not gonna post the link because I'm a new user and not sure whether the video violates community guidelines or not.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Indrajit

C130 said:


> Predator XP should be in the discussion as well, but it's strictly unarmed.
> 
> http://www.ga-asi.com/predator-xp



*India-US Defense Deal: Predator Drone Aircraft Project Hastened, Report Says*

http://www.ibtimes.com/india-us-def...aircraft-project-hastened-report-says-2426572


*India tries to hasten Predator drone deal with US amid election uncertainty*
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...election-uncertainty/articleshow/54693162.cms


----------



## Avyator

Crixus said:


> Cant see a missile approaching the car seems like bomb was planted in car and its recorded from drone
> 
> 
> Don't think there's any way America sells India armed drones...Idk if it's
> 
> 
> Type this in youtube: "IDF Pinpoint Strike on Ahmed Jabari, Head of Hamas Military Wing" and click on the 10 second video posted by IDF's official account. I'm not gonna post the link because I'm a new user and not sure whether the video violates community guidelines or not.


[/QUOTE]

As far as I remember (I was following the IDF on twitter during the conflict for updates), their tweet said it was a drone strike.



Indrajit said:


> *India-US Defense Deal: Predator Drone Aircraft Project Hastened, Report Says*
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/india-us-def...aircraft-project-hastened-report-says-2426572
> 
> 
> *India tries to hasten Predator drone deal with US amid election uncertainty*
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...election-uncertainty/articleshow/54693162.cms



That would be awesome, but I honestly don't think the US would sell armed drones to anybody for a few years yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crixus

Its not a problem that its not showing the missile as it will give an idea about the type of missile  ...I like the secrecy of Israili weapons

As far as I remember (I was following the IDF on twitter during the conflict for updates), their tweet said it was a drone strike.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dani958



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Avyator

dani958 said:


>



Such a glorious sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani958

ahmed jabri killed in 2012 its ucav job

http://mizbala.com/digital/viral/57316
that what left from him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

*Adani & Israel's Elbit form JV for unmanned aerial vehicles*

*The JV,in which Adani group will own 51% stake with remaining stake held by the Israeli firm, aims to manufacture unmanned aerial vehicles in India*
BS B2B Bureau | Mumbai November 8, 2016 Last Updated at 15:48 IST

Adani Enterprises Ltd and Israel's Elbit Systems India Ltd have formed a joint venture company, Adani-ElbitAdvanced Systems India Ltd (AEASIL), to manufacture unmanned aerial vehicles in India. While Adani group will own 51 percent stake in the JV, Israeli firm will hold the remaining stake. 

The formation of the JV follows the statement of intent signed by Adani Aero Defence Systems & Technologies Ltd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Adani Enterprises, with Elbit-ISTAR and Alpha Design Technologies in March this year to work together in the field of unmanned aircraft systems (UAS) in India. 

Unmanned aircraft systems are considered to be the next frontier of technology providing multi-functional capability especially that of see and hear to provide information advantage to the fighters and net security providers.

Elbit Systems Ltd is an international high technology company engaged in a wide range of defence, homeland security and commercial programmes throughout the world. The Israel-based company, which includes Elbit Systems and its subsidiaries, operates in the area of aerospace, land and naval systems, command, control, communications, computers, intelligence surveillance and unmanned aircraft systems.
http://www.business-standard.com/co...-unmanned-aerial-vehicles-116110800721_1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ehicle-successfully-tested/article9353107.ece

Rustom-2, the indigenously developed unmanned aerial vehicle, was successfully flight tested on Wednesday morning.

For the past few months, the drone in the MALE ( medium altitude long endurance) category was undergoing tests at the DRDO’s new campus at Challakere in Chitradurga, about 200 km from here, a source said.

DRDO Chairman S. Christopher reviewed the flights at the site on Monday with other officials.

Rustom2 or R2 is being developed by the Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE) here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bad Guy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=609159375930465










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=609159935930409


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Excellent work by DRDO. 
Is it combat ready? We are anyways getting the Drones from US right?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Rustom 2's satcom






R2's datalink






Composites for R2


----------



## newindiandefence

Why rang only 250 km . when it can fly for 30 hr speed about 300-500 km/hr. Can it will be increased?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

newindiandefence said:


> Why rang only 250 km . when it can fly for 30 hr speed about 300-500 km/hr. Can it will be increased?



Probably it referrs to the range in a missions, when the drone is being menaged only from ground station, and not by satellite or predetermined fligh path


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*DRDO decides to produce 10 unmanned aircraft like Rustom-II*

Close on the heels of Rustom-II, India’s indigenously developed long-endurance combat-capable drone successfully completing its maiden-flight, DRDO on Sunday decided to produce 10 such unmanned aircraft for induction into the Indian armed forces in the future.

“We have decided to produce 10 pilot less or unmanned aircraft like Rustom-II, aimed at giving a boost to India’s development programme for UAV,” DRDO Director S Christopher told reporters in Bengaluru. He said, “Young DRDO engineers would work hard to make it successful. It would, at least, take one year to do it. We will also seek to get an order from Indian armed forces.”

Christopher said development of nine prototypes of the advanced Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) would be done after the successful flight of the first such drone. “The first flight will be followed by development of nine more prototypes of the advanced UAV for testing, after which the certification process will start,” he said. Christopher clarified that TAPAS-BH-201 (Tactical Advanced Platform for Aerial Surveillance-Beyond Horizon-201) will be in a non-combat role.

“Media reports are incorrect. Tapas is an UAV and not UCAV,” he said. He exuded confidence in going forward with the indigenous UAV on the lines of LCA Tajas which had proved its ability and is ready to be deployed in the armed forces, both in Air Force and Navy. On the test flight of Rustom-2, rechristened as Tapas 201, Christopher said the UAV had met the initial expectations and the Rs 1,500 crore programme was on line.

On updates on indigenous Light Combat Aircraft (LCA) Tejas which is now inducted into armed forces, he said DRDO desires to take the total orders to 123 after meeting the placement of an additional 83 aircraft for the Indian Air Force (IAF). The 83 aircraft will see improvements made in avionics and weaponry capability and this include the next version of LCA Mk2.

While the first 20 LCAs for IAF will go as per the initial operational configuration, all efforts are being made to incorporate other changes mandated for the final operational clearance for the second 20 aircraft.

DRDO is in talks with private firm Snecma, which is ready to help Kaveri programme revive under the offset clause, company Director General (Aero), C P Ramnarayanan said, adding funds to the extent of Rs 2,105 crore has already been spent on this aero engine programme but with little success. The latest plan to revive it with Snecma’s help will see another Rs 500 crore or more being spent.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-10-unmanned-aircraft-like-rustom-ii-4386000/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Kareri Dry Variant 50 KN






HAL 25 kN Engine for light planes and UAVs










Manak Mini Turbofan For Cruise Missiles and UAVs










laghu shakti engine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aman_rai

Water Car Engineer said:


> Rustom 2's satcom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R2's datalink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Composites for R2


What does limited weaponisation capablity means in the last pic


----------



## Water Car Engineer

aman_rai said:


> What does limited weaponisation capablity means in the last pic




Seems they're moving away from the armed version of Rustom 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Water Car Engineer said:


> .



how come this important milestone have no separate thread


----------



## nomi007

what is the status of 
*IAI-HAL NRUAV - Joint India-Israel UAV Program*


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/other-states/Goa-bans-drones/article17154050.ece
The Goa government on Thursday ordered a ban on the use of Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) popularly known as drones throughout the State from January 28 to March 11.

The ban is applicable to low-flying objects such as para-gliders, hang gliders, hot air balloons, aero models, air borne video cameras/drones and similar short range aerial vehicles.

All abandoned/unused airstrips, sites/open grounds/space, etc., that may allow lift off/launching of Remotely Piloted Vehicles (RPV ), including Remote Controlled Aircraft (RCA) and par-gliders/hang gliders, etc., should be secured and put effective surveillance by patrolling/deploying of security personnel to avoid their misuse.

×
Any person contravening this order shall be punishable under Section 188 of the Indian Penal Code, a government order said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Chetak UAV Conversion Program*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Rustom 2's SAR*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

* Research & Devpt Establishment, Pune has developed a tethered autonomous multi-copter Platform. Can serve as a radar post.*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*AURA's Intake Design*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

the Tamil Nadu police have deployed Tether Copter, an aerial surveillance system developed by the Madras Institute of Technology (MIT)







The Tether Copter deployed in Coimbatore. 


* At an altitude of 100 metres, it can provide 360-degree live images over 2-km radius *

The intensified security arrangements come in the backdrop of escalating threat perceptions of intelligence agencies during the visit of VVIPs to Coimbatore.

Besides two Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs), the Tether Copter has been deployed to hover at an altitude of 100 metres. It can rotate up to 360 degrees and capture live images over a 2-km radius.

This is the first time that the Tether Copter has been put to use as part of VVIP security. Additional Director-General of Police (Law and order) J.K. Tripathy, Inspector-General of Police (Technical Services) M.C. Sarangan and a team of scientists from MIT are managing the serial security systems that are being monitored from a special control room established in the area, police sources said.

“We came across the Tether Copter being deployed for border security in Israel during a visit there recently. Our systems have been developed on those lines. It is very dependable, effective and secure when it comes to capturing images and data security. The Tether Copter can hover for four hours continuously and fly again after a 30-minute cooling period,” said K. Senthil Kumar, Director, Centre for Aerospace Research, MIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

PARIKRAMA said:


> *Indian drone development, procurement , news and updates .*
> 
> This will help collate all information on Rustom 1 and 2, Nishant, Guardian, Predator, Avenger, Herons, etc etc.. All indian programs and abroad purchases under this. Also will include all Aura UCAV program as well.
> 
> 
> No Separate Thread on this topic. Pls collate and post in this thread only.
> 
> @waz @WAJsal @Oscar
> Request you to sticky this thread
> 
> 
> @Abingdonboy @anant_s @Taygibay @Picdelamirand-oil @Vergennes @randomradio @Ankit Kumar 002 @MilSpec @Koovie @Echo_419 @Dash @hellfire @ito @SR-91 @AMCA @DesiGuy1403 @ranjeet @hellfire @fsayed @SpArK @AUSTERLITZ @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Joe Shearer @Tshering22 @Dandpatta @danger007 @Didact @Soumitra @SrNair @TejasMk3@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @egodoc222 @Nilgiri @SarthakGanguly @Omega007 @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular @Spectre@litefire @AMCA @Perpendicular@Ryuzaki @CorporateAffairs @GR!FF!N @migflug @Levina@SvenSvensonov @-xXx- @Perpendicular @proud_indian @Mustang06 @Param @Local_Legend @Ali Zadi @hellfire @egodoc222 @CorporateAffairs @Major Shaitan Singh @jha @SmilingBuddha @#hydra# @danish_vij @[Bregs] @Skillrex @Hephaestus @SR-91 @Techy @litefire @R!CK @zebra7 @dev_moh @DesiGuy1403 @itachii @nik141993 @Marxist @Glorino @noksss @jbgt90 @Skull and Bones @Kraitcorp @Crixus @waz @WAJsal @Oscar @AugenBlick @Star Wars @GuardianRED @arp2041 @Aero https://defence.pk/members/bregs.148509/ @Armani @ashok321 @kahonapyarhai @others


----------



## Water Car Engineer

1:1 Model of AURA for RCS testing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proud_indian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836867360871055363


----------



## X_Killer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

So, they found out the obvious, that the current engine configuration, layout isnt the most efficient design. 








They're going to a twin boom single engine design. A lot of time wasted.


----------



## X_Killer

nomi007 said:


> what is the status of
> *IAI-HAL NRUAV - Joint India-Israel UAV Program*


Scrapped


----------



## $@rJen

*Official Update of India’s Ghatak UCAV Project*
Published April 20, 2017

SOURCE: IDRW NEWS NETWORK






As per official information sourced from Annual report of Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA) compiled together by idrw.org on India’s Ghatak UCAV project, Preliminary Air Staff Qualitative Requirements (PSQR) by Indian Air Force Head Quarters was finalised on 10th June 2016.

The government of India has sanctioned Rs.231.00 crores on 13th May 2016 to carry out “Design of GHATAK and Development of Critical Advanced Technologies for GHATAK and AMCA”. Major technologies to be developed under this lead-in project are broadly classified under five technology areas are defined below.

a) Model-Based Systems Engineering
(MBSE)
(b) Autonomous flight control
technologies
(c) Aerodynamics and Propulsion
technologies
(d) Stealth computations,
measurements, structures &
materials
(e) Technologies for GHATAK systems

*Scale Models and RCS Reductions Trials*






ADA plans to develop 1/6th scaled flight model of GHATAK, to test technologies like control law for flying wing, fluidic thrust vectoring and stealth materials.TRLs of critical advanced technologies like a conformal antenna, SAR, EO/IR, FADS to be tested and to be improved and adapted for GHATAK.

Full-scale GHATAK RCS model will also be developed to evaluate RCS hot spots and also to enable RCS reduction at ORANGE facility in Dundigal near Hyderabad.

The orange facility is an open (outdoor) configuration with a range that’s capable of addressing the requirements of a full-scale vehicle. The Pylon system is capable of lifting payloads up to 35 tonnes by a height of 10 meters above ground, necessary for aerial targets.






*Power Plant*

GTRE had submitted a draft CCS proposal for the development of a Dry engine for the GHATAK along with “In-principle” approval of GHATAK Program to ADA. After getting clearance from MoD and MoF, the draft was submitted by GTRE to the PMO.






*Official Clearance Pending*

At the moment no GHATAK aircraft program has been sanctioned to ADA and only funds for developing advanced Technologies have been sanctioned. Using these funds some of the critical technologies will be developed within the country through sponsored projects.


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

They're currently making 1:1 models of AMCA and Ghatak. It's design's RCS will be analyzed extensively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Single engine ? I like to have two engine configuration in Ghatak to have higher payload


----------



## Śakra

What happened to AURORA?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Śakra said:


> What happened to AURORA?


Renamed it to Ghatak


----------



## Śakra

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Renamed it to Ghatak



Ghatak is such an ugly name. Who comes up with these stupid ideas?? Bombay-->Mumbai, Gurgaon-->Gurugram, AURA-->Ghatak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X_Killer

Śakra said:


> What happened to AURORA?


There is nothing like AURORA.
Correct yourself, its AURA


----------



## Hindustani78

People gather near the missile Lakshya, the advanced Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) that crashed near Baliapal in Balasore district on Friday. PTI Photo





http://indianexpress.com/article/india/uav-lakshya-crashes-in-odisha-4622757/

A pilotless target aircraft (PTA) called ‘Lakshya’ crashed in a paddy field in Baliapal block of Balasore district today. There was no casualty or damage to property, Superintendent of Police Niti Sekhar said. “It was a routine trial and part of training exercises. It was inert. No issue of concern,” a senior DRDO official at Chandipur near here said.

A team from the Kalaikunda airbase in West Bengal would come to the accident site to collect debris and investigate the incident, the DRDO official said. Policemen cordoned off the site in Chandmani village as per instructions from senior officers, Baliapal inspector-in-charge Surendra Beuria said.

PTA ‘Lakshya’ is a reusable aerial target system. It is operated with the help of a remote from the ground to provide aerial target for training of pilots of all three services, DRDO officials said.

The PTAs entered service in November 2000 at the Interim Test Range (ITR), Chandipur. ‘Lakshya’ was operational with the IAF and the Indian Navy by April 2002. It is powered by a single PTAE-7 turbojet engine designed and manufactured by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited in Bangalore.


----------



## Bad Guy

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Renamed it to Ghatak





Śakra said:


> Ghatak is such an ugly name. Who comes up with these stupid ideas?? Bombay-->Mumbai, Gurgaon-->Gurugram, AURA-->Ghatak.


Ghatak is engine name, UCAV name is still AURA (Autonomous Unmanned Research Vehicle).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vertiti Scrutator

Bad Guy said:


> Ghatak is engine name, UCAV name is still AURA (Autonomous Unmanned Research Vehicle).


Technically AURA was the name given to the 'feasibility' study project. As such AURA is done/complete.

Ghatak seems to be the place holder name for now; it could change when the project is officially sanctioned. Right now they're just working on proving some technology components.


----------



## Bad Guy

Vertiti Scrutator said:


> Technically AURA was the name given to the 'feasibility' study project. As such AURA is done/complete.
> 
> Ghatak seems to be the place holder name for now; it could change when the project is officially sanctioned. Right now they're just working on proving some technology components.


Ghatak is engine name man! For dry version of K10.


----------



## Vertiti Scrutator

Bad Guy said:


> Ghatak is engine name man! For dry version of K10.


Sure. But they've used Ghatak to describe the UCAV also, as in using the name interchageably between the engine and the UCAV. The actual name of the UCAV will be different for sure - Ghatak seems to be the placeholder name for almost everything in DRDO!!!


----------



## Hindustani78

http://zeenews.india.com/india/indi...tealth-combat-drones-watch-video-1998929.html
New Delhi: Under the leadership of Prime Minister Narendra Modi, India is developing first unmanned combat aircraft, under the ambitious project 'Ghatak'.

The Government has allocated Rs 3,000 crore to develop the drones or Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs), which can deliver bombs and missiles.

The project is tentatively called Autonomous Unmanned Research Aircraft (AURA).

Initiated by the Aeronautical Development Agency-DRDO combine in consultation with the Indian Air Force (IAF), these drones will be capable of firing missiles and precision-guided munitions at enemy targets and then returning to home bases to re-arm for further missions.


----------



## Sunny boi

Guys watch this- AeroIndia 2017 HAL Showcased a redesigned model of The HAL AMCA.







Sunny boi said:


> Guys watch this- AeroIndia 2017 HAL Showcased a redesigned model of The HAL AMCA.


watch full video without audio-


----------



## RPK

2nd prototype of Rustom-II MALE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

A view of Aeronautical Test Range at Challakere in Chitradurga district, Karnataka.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/drdos-aero-test-range-gets-set-to-go/article18585720.ece

* The facility is an integrated test centre for the organisation’s cluster of laboratories, mostly in Bengaluru *

Over a decade ago, when a new international airport for Bangalore was being planned at Devanahalli, its private developers feared that the new landing site and paths of its civil flights would clash with a World War II airfield, some 70 km away at Kolar. The Defence Research & Development Organisation was using the airfield to test its new projects.

To cut the story short, Bangalore (as it was then called) got a new civil airport in May 2008 and, in the bargain, the DRDO got a new flight testing place for itself — although much farther than Kolar.

The new Aeronautical Test Range (ATR) has been up and running for a few months. It will be formally inaugurated on May 28 by acting Defence Minister Arun Jaitley. _The Hindu _had a special preview of the range that nestles in an undulating, almost barren sprawl of shrubs and lined with hillock. 

The ATR is a facility under the Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE) which works on a range of UAVs (unmanned air vehicles). It will be an integrated test centre for the DRDO’s cluster of aeronautical laboratories, most of them based in Bengaluru, according to a few scientists.

The labs primarily using the range will be the Centre for Air Borne Systems, the Gas Turbine Research Establishment, the Defence Avionics Research Establishment, the Centre for Military Airworthiness & Certification, all based in Bengaluru, and the Aerial Delivery Research & Development Establishment, Agra.

Military development labs need large spaces to fly and test aeronautical products. In November last year, the DRDO used the ATR to conduct the first successful flight of the UAV ‘Tapas’ 201, earlier called Rustom-2. As recently as on May 21, ADE engineers again flew one of the two early versions or prototypes of Tapas at Challakere for six minutes. Tapas is a MALE or medium altitude, long endurance UAV that can do continuously, slowly watch over a 200-km area for 24 hours. The pictures it captures will be interpreted by the Armed Forces or security.

The 20-km perimeter of the strategic facility is fenced and under radar surveillance. About 3 km inside, the DRDO has built a 2.2-km runway at the ATR for the pilotless Tapas aircraft and is due to extend it to 3.2 km in course. According to a scientist, the longer runway will enable the developer labs to bring in bigger aircraft for tests: for instance the AEW&CS (Airborne Early Warning & Control Systems) aircraft meant for surveillance and intelligence gathering from sensitive areas.

The DRDO’s first two AEW&CS are built on Embraer aircraft and in future, will include much larger Airbus platforms, the agency had said earlier.

While these are pilotless planes, the ATR will also serve development of manned aircraft versions such as the LCA fighters.

For the past nine months, the ATR has been abuzz with activities. An optic fibre network, connectivity and other work have been going on. Officials said some scientists had been staying at Challakere town while teams of ADE and other engineers commuted frequently from Bengaluru.

Outside the range, about 3 km away, a 200-acre township with schools, medical and all other amenities is shaping up, making what is designed to be a world-class ATR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

2nd prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wiseone2

nice thread


----------



## Hindustani78

Defence Minister Arun Jaitley and DRDO Chairman S. Christopher in Challakere on Sunday. | Photo Credit:  K. Murali Kumar
http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...esting-opens-in-karnataka/article18596351.ece

* New range holds the key to defence preparedness: Jaitley *
Defence Minister Arun Jaitley inaugurated the country’s primary aeronautical research facility at Challakere in Chitradurga district on Sunday with the assertion that maintaining optimal defence preparedness was crucial.

The Aeronautical Test Range will host several unmanned aerial vehicles which will be tested and integrated in this remote facility before being inducted by the Armed Forces.

“The entire gamut of the country’s aeronautical defence preparedness will be tested in this area. A major national facility has been made operational today,” Mr. Jaitley said.

The 4,090-acre campus, the first of its kind, would also bring “change” to the region. “The two most important requirements for facilities like these are the availability of trained manpower and the creation of an ecosystem which promotes research. In Chitradurga now there are many national institutes which are setting up campus. This will elevate the region,” Mr Jaitley said.


----------



## gati11

what about stealth drone


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Test Range For Current and Future UAVs*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crixus

You have to learn to walk before you start running


gati11 said:


> what about stealth drone


----------



## kris

rajaachowdhury said:


> Also can anyone do a comparative analysis of the General Atomics Avenger, Dassault nEUROn and the BAE System Taranis.


Avenger is in market, while others are yet to be on offer
Next two are ucav's


----------



## X_Killer

kris said:


> Avenger is in market, while others are yet to be on offer
> Next two are ucav's


There are great chances of Dassault may rope in for AURA development with nEUROn tech.


----------



## kris

X_Killer said:


> There are great chances of Dassault may rope in for AURA development with nEUROn tech.


news says they already are roped in.
thats why we bought rafale. once we get the tech we will buy more rafales


----------



## X_Killer

kris said:


> news says they already are roped in.
> thats why we bought rafale. once we get the tech we will buy more rafales


False news articles.
Dassault is in talks for to rope in under offsets.

Will see the final choice soon


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Rustom 2's SAR config






Ghatak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...et-to-make-their-bow-soon/article19884044.ece

 
*Soft launch in January, says innovation society CEO *
After starting its office at the Sunrise Incubation Hub here recently for its ambitious unit, the AP Innovation Society is planning to roll out the first drone manufactured in the State from New Year.

An investment of ₹1 crore would be made in the project during the first year of operation. The centre will produce drones costing ₹1 lakh depending on its configuration like lens, accessories and range of its operation.

Ms. Valli Kumari said they would manufacture 25 drones per month from March once the facility turned fully operational. “The drones produced here under the Make in Andhra Pradesh programme will cost less than the private manufacturers. We can make a normal drone for ₹1 lakh which costs ₹4 lakh to ₹5 lakh if sourced from a private manufacturer,” she said. As part of its resolve to promote innovation culture among youngsters, they would also have a R&D lab and reverse engineering lab. The prototypes would be put to commercial use through research by startups and innovators at the facility started at the Sunrise Incubation Hub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/640791/drone-testing-facilities-two-locations.html

Shemin Joy, DH News Service, New Delhi, Nov 3 2017, 14:00 IST

The aeronautical test range in Chitradurga, Ganimangala village and Coorg's Choudigudi Estate in Karnataka are likely to form part of 23 sites identified by the civil aviation regulator for testing efficacy of Unmanned Aerial Systems or drones in the country.

The locations were identified in a draft Civil Aviation Requirement (CAR) publicised by the Directorate General of Civil Aviation (DGCA).

"To encourage new technology, Indian organisations involved in research and development related activity of RPAS, having obtained industrial license from DIPP (Department of Industrial Policy and Promotion), shall use the test sites for testing/demonstration purpose," the draft said.

Besides the three sites in Karnataka, there are eight more locations in south India where one can do the testing. There are four such locations in Tamil Nadu (Vellore, Salem, Erode and Coimbatore), two in Kerala (Munnar and Idukki) and one in Telangana (Mulugu village in Hyderabad).

Other sites include Surendranagar in Gujarat as well as Aurangabad, Amravati, Ahmednagar, Satara and Shirpur airport.


The draft also said that people and companies will have to take special clearance for delivering goods using drones, according to new draft.

Drones should not "discharge or drop substances unless specially cleared and mentioned in UAOP (Unmanned Aircraft Operator Permit)". It also disallows drones being used for transporting any any hazardous material such as explosives or animal or human payload.

The newly publicised draft also puts the onus on operators of drones in ensuring privacy of individuals while giving Indian Air Force (IAF) and Airports Authority of India (AAI) powers to monitor drone movements in entire country. The drone pilot will also be "liable to ensure that privacy norms of individuals are not compromised in any manner".

Model aircraft up to 2kg without any payload and flown below 200 feet inside educational institution premises will not require unique identity number or UAOP. "Aeromodellers/recreational flyers under this category shall be fully responsible for its operation, safety and security. They shall inform the local police authorities before undertaking such activities even for indoor operation," it said.

"UAS operations present problems to the regulator in terms of ensuring safety of other users of airspace and persons on the ground. However, in view of technological advancements in UAS over the years and their increased civil applications, it has become necessary to develop regulations for operations of this activity," the DGCA said explaining the reason for bringing out the regulation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Aviation's Future –Unmanned Aircraft


----------



## Hindustani78

NEW DELHI, November 16, 2017 22:54 IST
Updated: November 16, 2017 22:54 IST 





For aerial surveillance: A file picture of a UAV developed by the Aeronautical Development Establishment. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...-range-uavs/article20492986.ece?homepage=true

* To be developed, manufactured in India by private industry *
The Army has issued the Request for Information (RFI) for 60 short range Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAV) to be developed and manufactured in India by the private industry based on proven technology.

“The government of India invites responses to this request only from Indian vendors. The vendors are to include their capability to indigenously design, develop and absorb the technology sought and provide life time support,” the RFI stated.

*Aerial surveillance*

As per the specifications given, the UAV would be used for aerial surveillance over a large area by day and night for a sustained period and should have an altitude ceiling of 20,000 feet and a range of 200 km with a minimum endurance of 10 hours. It needs to have a service life of 20 years.

The last date for response is two months from the date of issue of the Request for Proposal to the selected vendors. The requirement is for 60 systems along with associated payloads and ground support equipment to be delivered within 24 months from the day of signing the contract.

The Army is in the process of inducting a range of tactical UAVs to augment the surveillance capabilities of its ground forces.


----------



## Hindustani78

The drone crashed in a farmland at Doreyagalhalli village in Challakere taluk of Chitradurga district on Wednesday. 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/nation...ashes-in-challakere-taluk/article22819082.ece

An unmanned aerial vehicle, which was being tested by the Defence Research and Development Organisation, crashed at Doreyagalhalli village in Challakere taluk of Chitradurga district on Wednesday morning. 

According to sources, the drone, which was being tested by DRDO’s Aeronautical Test Range in Kudapur village nearby, came down near a farmland around 9 a.m. An official said it was a small practice drone that went out of control and landed outside the perimeter of the ATR. 

While DRDO maintained that no damage was done, Environment Support Group, which had filed petitions against the sprawling 10,000-acre Science City on Amruth Mahal Kaval grasslands, said: “The incident brings to light the high risk latent to the project that is being implemented with little or no regard for applicable norms and standards, and the law, in this ecologically fragile and densely populated region.” 

ESG believes with the premises playing host to sensitive nuclear enrichment centre run by Bhabha Atomic Research Centre, drone crashes pose a grave threat to the area.


----------



## Hindustani78

Ministry of Defence
25-February, 2018 14:48 IST
*DRDO Successfully Test Flight Rustom 2 *

DRDO successfully flew its Rustom 2 today at its Aeronautical Test Range(ATR) at Chalakere at Chitradurga. This flight assumes significance due to the fact that this is the first flight in user configuration with higher power engine. All parameters were normal. Secretary Deptt. of Defence (R&D) & Chairman DRDODr. S. Christopher, Director General of Aeronautical System Dr. CP Ramanarayanan, DG Electronics & Communication SystemsMs. J Manjula along with senior scientists witnessed the flight and congratulated Rustom team.






Rustom-2 is being developed on the lines of predator drones of the US to carry out surveillance and reconnaissance roles for the armed forces. Photo: @SpokespersonMoD/Twitter

http://www.tribuneindia.com/news/na...out-test-flight-of-rustom-2-drone/549497.html

New Delhi, February 25

India's premier defence research institute DRDO on Sunday carried out "successful" test flight of its Rustom-2 drone, a medium-altitude long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), at Chalakere in Karnataka's Chitradurga district. 

Rustom-2 is being developed on the lines of predator drones of the US to carry out surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR) roles for the armed forces with an endurance of 24 hours, officials said. 

"DRDO successfully flew its Rustom 2 today at its Aeronautical Test Range (ATR) at Chalakere at Chitradurga. This flight assumes significance due to the fact that this is the first flight in user configuration with higher power engine," a statement read. 

The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) said the test flight was "successful" and all its parameters were "normal".

Rustom-2 is capable of carrying different combinations of payloads like synthetic aperture radar, electronic intelligence systems and situational awareness payloads, officials said. 

DRDO chairman S Christopher, its Director General of Aeronautical System CP Ramanarayanan, DG Electronics and Communication Systems J Manjula and other senior scientists witnessed the test flight.

The around Rs 1,500-crore UAV project was initiated considering requirement of the the Army, Navy and Air Force.

The UAV has been designed and developed by Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE) of the DRDO, and aerospace major Hindustan Aeronautics Ltd and Bharat Electronics Ltd are its production partners. — PTI


----------



## MimophantSlayer




----------



## MimophantSlayer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aman_rai

Is tapas and Rustam 2 same?


----------



## MimophantSlayer

*TAPAS-BH-201 Carries out maiden flight with indigenous landing gears*
_



An indigenously designed and developed landing gear for the Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV)-Rustom II has been successfully tested today, a Defence statement said. The landing gear developed by a Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) laboratory here has undergone low-speed and high-speed taxi trial in Chitradurga, Karnataka, it said.

The maiden flight of Rustom II with the indigenously developed gear was successfully carried out. “The Combat Vehicles Research and Development Establishment (CVRDE), the main laboratory of DRDO, has designed and developed the gear,” the statement said.

Rustom II is a medium-altitude long-endurance UAV designed for carrying out surveillance for the armed forces. The CVRDE is involved in the development of armoured fighter vehicles and tanks among others.

TAPAS 201, a multi-mission UAV is being developed to carry out the Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) roles for the three Armed Forces with an endurance of 24 hours. It is capable to carry different combinations of payloads like Medium Range Electro Optic (MREO), Long Range Electro Optic (LREO), Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR), Electronic Intelligence (ELINT), Communication Intelligence (COMINT) and Situational Awareness Payloads (SAP) to perform missions during day and night.

Also Indigenous 180 hp Diesel turboprop engine is suitable for small aircraft and unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) and will replace imported Saturn 36T turboprop engines procured from Russia to power Rustom-2 medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV).

According to Industrial sources, Indigenous 180 hp Diesel turboprop engine main advantage is low weight, better fuel efficiency and is specifically designed for the category of ultra-light manned and unmanned aerial vehicles like MALE Class drones.

https://defenceupdate.in/tapas-bh-201-carries-out-maiden-flight-with-indigenous-landing-gears/
_


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Few noticeable additions:






Optics pod in the front. few sensors at the back.

This is the first time i have seen it flying with all that. 

@Water Car Engineer @CyclopS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Few noticeable additions:
> 
> View attachment 495447
> 
> 
> Optics pod in the front. few sensors at the back.
> 
> This is the first time i have seen it flying with all that.



Probably this.
LREO.


----------



## lemurian

https://telanganatoday.com/adani-group-opens-aerospace-park-in-hyderabad

*Adani Group opens Aerospace Park in Hyderabad*






Hyderabad: The Adani Group has opened its aerospace park near Shamshabad creating an aerospace and defence ecosystem for manufacturing and also enabling small and medium enterprises to operate from here. The company has invested $15 million (over Rs 105 crore) in the park that has come up on 20 acres.

The park also hosts Adani Defence and Aerospace and Elbit Systems’ joint venture manufacturing facility that will make unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV). The 50,000-sft facility is the first unit for Elbit outside Israel that will manufacture Hermes 900 Medium Altitude Long Endurance UAV. The plant will first make carbon composite aero-structures for Hermes 900, followed by Hermes 450, catering to global markets. It will further ramp up assembly and integration of complete UAVs next year.


Telangana Home Minister Mohammad Mahmood Ali formally inaugurated the facilities in the presence of Jayesh Ranjan, principal secretary — IT and Industries, S K Joshi, Chief Secretary, Pranav Adani, director, Adani Enterprise, Karan Adani, CEO, Adani Ports and SEZ and Bezhalel Machlis, president and CEO of Elbit Systems.

Pranav Adani, said, “We have chosen Hyderabad for Telangana’s industry-friendly policies and ease of doing business. Last year, we met with Telangana Industries Minister KT Rama Rao at the World Economic Forum in Davos where we discussed our plans to invest in aerospace. The aerospace park and the joint venture facility had been developed in a record nine months with the help of Telangana’s fast track approvals. We got all clearances from the State government in an aggressive timeline.”

*Unmanned aerial vehicles*
Bezhalel Machilis, president and CEO, Elbit Systems, said, “This facility where the Hermes 900 and Hermes 450 — the most advanced UAV systems in the world — will be manufactured is in line with the Indian government’s strategic plan and enables us to share our extensive experience in defence systems and benefit from the dedicated Indian workforce.”

Ashish Rajvanshi, head-Defence & Aerospace, Adani, told _Telangana Today_, “We will also be developing a carbon fibre R&D facility in the aerospace park next year that will provide us the advanced raw material needed for the UAVs.”

He added, “Adani aims to make India self-reliant in defence and aerospace systems and not depend on the US, Europe, Russia or any other nation. The first UAV could be rolled out next year. We anticipate to make four UAVs to start with, next year, and will take this to 18 by 2020. We have already received a three-year supply order for UAVs.”

*Other opportunities*
Adani, which has tied up with Rave Gears, is also in the process of creating a separate facility in the aerospace park that will make helicopter transmission gears.
Companies such as Comprotech, AutoTEC, Alpha Tool and Alpha Design Technologies, which supply to HAL, BDL, BEL and global OEMs, will operate from the aerospace park.
Adani plans to set up a training centre in the park that will look at skill development catering to the companies in the park.

The Telangana Home Minister said the State had succeeded in attracting companies from all sectors because of its investor-friendly approach. The Chief Secretary too said Telangana would welcome more Israeli companies to invest across verticals.


----------



## Zapper

*DRDO anti-drone system to be deployed for Trump-Modi roadshow*

An anti-drone system developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) will be part of the foolproof security arrangements being made for the roadshow of US President Donald Trump and Prime Minister Narendra Modi here on February 24, said officials. Along with the local police, teams of the Rapid Action Force, the State Reserve Police Force, Chetak Commando and the Anti-Terrorist Squad would be deployed on strategic locations, said special commissioner of police, crime branch, Ajay Tomar.




They will work closely with national agencies like the National Security Guard (NSG) and the Special Protection Group (SPG), he said.

Trump and Modi will take part in a 22km-long roadshow in Ahmedabad and jointly address a gathering at the newly- built cricket stadium in Motera area of the city.


Over 1,10,000 people are expected to attend the mega event christened "Namaste Trump".

"We will be utilising an anti-drone system developed by DRDO to secure the roadshow route. Apart from police personnel on the ground, we will also deploy our men on the terraces of roadside houses.

"Some of the streets on the roadshow route and near Motera will remain closed for traffic on February 24," said Tomar at a press conference.


The DRDO system is equipped to instantaneously detect and identify drone threats and terminate them. A drone or an unmanned aerial vehicle refer to an unpiloted aircraft or spacecraft.

Earlier, the police had said more than 10,000 police personnel, to be led by 25 senior IPS officers, will be deployed for the roadshow security.

While a majority of the residents near the stadium have been asked not to use the road unless it is absolutely necessary, Tomar said people will be allowed to move in and out of housing colonies in case of an emergency situation.

He said students appearing for exams can use the roads closed for traffic on Monday by showing their hall tickets.

Tomar said it is not yet known whether Modi and Trump will travel in the same car or separate vehicles during the roadshow.

The IPS officer said it is most likely the dignitaries will not use an open vehicle during the show.

As per the route plan, Trump and Modi will first reach the Sabarmati Ashram, a place closely associated with Mahatma Gandhi, from the international airport.

From the Sabarmati Ashram, both the leaders would take the SP Ring Road via the Indira Bridge near the airport to reach the cricket stadium in Motera.

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...-trump-modi-roadshow/articleshow/74229708.cms


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> *Rustom Rises*
> 
> Rustom-II (Tapas), the medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) from Aeronautical Development Establishment flew in the Satellite Communication (SATCOM) mode for the first time.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources at DRDO headquarters confirm that the UAV also flew with the long range electro optical payload. They claim that these two capabilities are not available on the Heron and Searcher UAVs being operated by the tri-Services now.
> 
> 
> The future of this UAV programme is still unclear, with the Services yet to give any firm commitment. Sources say the Tapas team is determined to prove several new capabilities during the next set of trials._


https://www.onmanorama.com/news/col...e-minister-rajnath-plane-talk-rafale.amp.html
Total 6 Airframes undergoing tests with the latest ones having the 180BHP engines.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Massive procurement order coming
*Indian Armed Forces Set To Get Top-Notch MQ-9B Guardian Drones From The United States*


> In a big boost for the Indian armed forces, Rajnath Singh-headed Ministry of Defence is preparing to acquire 30 General Atomics MQ-9B Guardian drones from the United States (US), reports India Today.
> 
> The transaction is likely to be valued at approximately $3 billion. An 'acceptance of necessity' (AON) for 30 drones is expected to be placed before the Defence Acquisition Council (DAC).
> 
> The MQ-9 is a satellite-steered drone which can float in the air as high as 45,000 feet, and stay in continued service for as long as 35 hours in a single stretch. It uses radar and electronic support to locate the enemy.
> 
> The deal for these drones is to take place in two parts. The first part would include six MQ-9 drones worth $600 million in total which will be purchased in an outright fashion over the coming months and two each of which will then be distributed among the Indian Army, Indian Navy and the Indian Air Force.
> 
> Meanwhile, the second part of the deal would include 24 drones, eight out of which will be provided to each of the three forces. However, the Indian Navy has been made the lead service for the acquisition.


https://swarajyamag.com/amp/story/i...-mq-9b-guardian-drones-from-the-united-states


----------



## polanski

Indian to become the first Asian country to acquire American armed drone worth $3 billion: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...acquire-american-armed-drone-worth-3-billion/


----------



## IblinI

This thread only surface when it is again a foreign purchase and cost wooping 3 bilion for 30 MALE drones.


----------



## Fighting Falcon 01

IblinI said:


> This thread only surface when it is again a foreign purchase and cost wooping 3 bilion for 30 MALE drones.


Just 6 drones for 600 million $ Indians are just feeding uncle sam ...


----------



## IblinI

Fighting Falcon 01 said:


> Just 6 drones for 600 million $ Indians are just feeding uncle sam ...


They are not cost senstive as long as they are getting "State of art, game changer" items, I guess they are willing to pay 1 billion for one MQ-4.


----------



## Pandora

30 drones for 3 billion 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## graphican

The same drones were asked by Pakistan when fighting terrorism, and USA refused. You can clearly see if USA was against terrorism in Pakistan or in support of it.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

New Ghatak Stealth UCAV Model Breaks Cover - Livefist


A never-before seen model of India's GHATAK stealth flying wing combat drone has broken cover in a recently uploaded video by the Indian Institute of Technology Kanpur (IIT-Kanpur), the principal academic institution conducting fundamental research on the program. In February 2018, Livefist had...




www.livefistdefence.com






> The Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) on Friday (9 October) successfully flight-tested the indigenously developed Rustom-II medium altitude long endurance drone, reports _Hindustan Times_.
> *The prototype drone achieved eight hours of flying at an altitude of over 16,000 feet at Karnataka's Chitradurga. The drone is expected to achieve 18 hours of continued flying at a height of 26,000 feet by the end of 2020 itself.*
> 
> Furthermore, the drone had an hour of fuel left after completing the test flight ceiling of eight hours.
> The indigenously developed drone is capable of carrying varied combinations of payloads, including synthetic aperture radar, electronic intelligence systems and situational awareness systems. *It also boasts of a satellite communication link to relay vital information on a real-time basis.*
> The DRDO is developing Rustom-II drone to match the specifications of the Israeli Heron unmanned aerial vehicle which is already being used by the Indian Air Force (IAF) and Indian Navy. However, the drone will have to undergo several more tests and user trials to reach the stage of induction by the forces.
> This development comes at a time when India is looking at buying around 30 armed drones from the US at a cost of nearly $3 billion. The Ministry of Defence, reports say, has approved the purchase of the first batch of 6 armed drones.


https://swarajyamag.com/insta/india...-achieves-eight-hours-of-flying-at-16000-feet


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

dani958 said:


> *India moves closer to acquiring Heron TP*
> 
> 17 OCTOBER, 2016
> BY: ARIE EGOZI
> TEL AVIV
> 
> 
> The Indian air force is moving ahead with implementation of a plan to purchase the Israel Aerospace Industries Heron TP unmanned air vehicle, having joined the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) in June.
> 
> India is operating the Heron 1 and other smaller Israeli UAVs, but the purchase of a strategic system such as the Heron TP had until recently been put on hold.
> 
> Israel is not a member of the regime, which aims to restrict the proliferation of missile technology, but has agreed to export its strategic weapon systems only to member countries.
> 
> Last year, India’s _Economic Times_ claimed the government had quietly approved the purchase of 10 armed Heron TP UAVs from Israel. New Delhi has also previously shown interest in the Israeli Arrow surface-to-air anti-ballistic missile system.
> 
> By joining the MTCR, India will be able to open negotiations to purchase the Heron TP. While the Arrow interceptor is funded partially by the USA, the Heron TP can be exported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AirTeamImages
> 
> The Heron TP is currently heavily used for classified missions for all the Israeli defence forces branches, and has been selected by the German air force for its surveillance UAV requirement.
> 
> The UAV has a 40h endurance, maximum take-off weight of 5,300kg (11,685lb), and carries a typical mission payload of 1,000kg.
> 
> Source: https://defence.pk/threads/india-mo...he-israeli-heron-tp-uav.456482/#ixzz4NS04osRW
> 
> 
> not alot of difrent then heron to super heron


As usual, downsized and delayed but finally here
Indian Army leases four Heron TP UAVs from Israel


----------



## Capt. Karnage




----------



## Lord Of Gondor

India to shortly deploy new Israeli Heron drones in Ladakh, LAC sector


New Delhi [India], May 26 (ANI): The Indian forces are set to get a major boost to their surveillance capabilities as they are shortly going to receive their advanced Heron drones from Israel for keeping an eye on the Chinese activities in the Ladakh sector and other areas along the Line of...




www.aninews.in





So Heron TPs flying out of Leh?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Indian Navy approaches defence ministry for Predator drone acquisition 
Interesting article/update


> The Navy and the other two services are most satisfied with the performance of the two unarmed Predator drones on lease from the US as *it has developed maritime domain awareness from Sunda Strait in Indonesia to the eastern seaboard of Africa*.


That is a massive area, even with the intercontinental range of the Tu-142ME/Albatross this was absent just a decade back.
Another valuable update is this:


> In the meanwhile, the Indian Army is set to acquire some six Heron high altitude long endurance drones from Israel on lease and *parallelly upgrade the existing Heron drones with data-link and better radars. While the proposal for lease is pending with the Defence Ministry, the upgradation work has already begun to meet the challenge posed by the People’s Liberation Army (PLA)*


So this (more or less) confirms the Asian customer for IAI's latest deal 
Maybe part of "Project Cheetah" but cut down due to budget constraints?
The original Project Cheetah cost was around 3500 Crores(Hunter-Killer upgrade) but the article mentions only the Hunter role for the Herons, and $200M is ~1450 Crores.

From IAI:


> Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) has signed a contract with an undisclosed Asian country to provide support services for the Heron unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV).
> 
> The UAS services contract is valued at $200m. It is the fourth major UAS transaction announced by IAI this year.
> 
> Heron is a medium-altitude long-endurance UAV system primarily designed to perform strategic reconnaissance and surveillance operations.


https://www.airforce-technology.com/news/iai-heron-uav-services-contract-asian-country/ 

Also interesting is the number of leased Heron-TP as 6 as opposed to earlier numbers set at 4
@500 any thoughts?


----------

